# Unscharfes Bild schärfen



## schmitti81 (15. Februar 2010)

Ich war am Samstag auf einem Handbalspiel und manche Bilder sind unscharf geworden.
Ich weiß mittlerweile auch, dass ich die ISO hätte manuell erhöhen sollen, aber das ist ja nun leider zu spät.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Bilder nachträglich zu schärfen?
Als Programme hab ich die Möglichkeit Gimp oder Photoshop zu verwenden.

Danke.

Grüße
schmitti81


----------



## mgraf (16. Februar 2010)

Morgen,
Möglichkeit 1
oder
Möglichkeit 2



lg
michi


----------



## Leola13 (16. Februar 2010)

Hai,

in PS gibt es über Filter  -  Scharfzeichnungsfilter mehrere Möglichkeiten (je nach Bild) etwas mehr Schärfe herauszuholen.

Mit den Plug Ins Neat Image oder Noise Ninja lässt sich auch einiges verbessern (hauptsächlich im Bereich Rauschen)

Ciao Stefan

PS  : Das Beispielbild von GIMP ist sicherlich "etwas" übertrieben.


----------



## chmee (16. Februar 2010)

Es ist keine gaußsche Unschärfe, wie man sie beim Defokussieren/Fokusverlagerung hat, sondern eine Bewegungsunschärfe. Deswegen bringen die genannten Techniken nicht soviel, alle Sachen bekommen im geschärften Bild einen unschönen Schweif. Natürlich kann man es ein wenig verbessern. Es gibt für Bewegungsunschärfe ganz besondere Algorithmen (zB Deconvolution), die nur mit den richtigen Werten saubere Arbeit leisten. Das kostet Zeit und Geduld.

*Fokusverlagerung* lässt sich "recht gut" mit *Smart Sharpen* in Photoshop ausbessern. Bei der Bewegungsunschärfe tritt die Deconvolution in Aktion. Meines Wissens gibt es kein Plugin für Photoshop, dass diesen Algorithmus hat. Gerne wird Focus Magic genannt, hier Beispiele von der Seite - diese Software gibt es als eigenständige Version und auch als Plugin für Photoshop (also doch ein Plugin erhältlich ).

Links:
Schärfungsalgorithmen im Vergleich - http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/3104731
Deconvolutionbeispiel bei krassem Ausgangsbild - http://www.didier-lelu.com/US/5_10_Remove-motion-blur-example-2.html

EDIT : Hier Beispiele für Photoshop, in Smart Sharpen soll auch ein gewisser Grad an Bewegungsunschärfe herausrechenbar sein.google:suche fixing motion blur)

mfg chmee


----------



## schmitti81 (16. Februar 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Ich seh schon, dass ich wenig Chancen habe die Bilder merklich verbessern zu können.

Grüße
schmitti81


----------



## Leola13 (16. Februar 2010)

Hai,



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Es ist keine gaußsche Unschärfe, wie man sie beim Defokussieren/Fokusverlagerung hat, sondern eine Bewegungsunschärfe.



leichter Einspruch, der am Ergebnis, bzw. der Aussage nicht ändert : Die Markierung am Kreis ist auch unscharf, aber das Publikum hingegen "schärfer".
Das heisst für mich *doch* falscher Fokus.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## chmee (16. Februar 2010)

Stattgegeben, der Zeuge mag sich setzen  mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo!



Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> leichter Einspruch.....


Für mich sieht es so aus als wenn der Fokus eher auf den hochgestreckten Arm gerichtet ist.
Trotzdem hat das Bild eine eindeutige Bewegungsunschärfe, sehr gut zu erkennen z.B. an der Treppenbeleuchtung.
Die Kamera wurde verwackelt --> Offenblende verwenden, kurze Verschlusszeit (und notfalls auch noch den ISO-Wert hochjagen --> zumindest ein leichtes Bildrauschen ist weniger störend als ein komplett verwackeltes Bild).

Ob man das Bild noch hinbekommt?
Keine Ahnung (zumindest nicht einfach nur durch scharfzeichnen), aber mir wäre es den Aufwand nicht wert..... zumal ja nicht alle Bilder verwackelt sein sollen.
Ein lohnenswertes Bild wäre es meiner Meinung nach z.B. wenn der Ball gerade am Torwart vorbei ins Tor rauscht. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Fourseasons (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
das Bild lässt sich recht effektiv mit dem von >chmee genannten Smart Sharpen, welches man gratis downloaden kann, verbessern.
Beim Installprozess installiert es sich selbst in Photoshop und lässt sich dann über Filter aufrufen.

Das Tool hat zwei Möglichkeiten, die beide bei Deinem Bild anzuwenden sind.
1) Motion Blur > etwa 255°/ 5 Pixel / 100% (man sieht das Ergebnis am besten an den eigentlich runden Treppenreflektoren und an der großen Bandenschrift).
2) defocus > 1 oder 2 Pixel / 75%

Damit hast Du die Verwacklungsunschärfe und Defokussierung korrigiert.
Wenn Du die Bewegungsunschärfe der einzelnen Spieler korrigieren willst, (Was ich für unnötig halte, weil das auch die Dynamik aus dem Bild nimmt) dann müsstest Du die Spieler einzeln selektieren und bearbeiten.

Gruß fourseasons


----------



## schmitti81 (17. Februar 2010)

Das ist ja gut geworden.
Danke.

Wo kann ich das Plugin finden? Die Homepage von chromasotware ist down.

Grüße
schmitti81


----------



## Fourseasons (17. Februar 2010)

schmitti81 hat gesagt.:


> Das ist ja gut geworden.
> Danke.
> Wo kann ich das Plugin finden? Die Homepage von chromasotware ist down.
> rüße
> schmitti81



http://www.focusmagic.com/download/focusmagic302.exe


----------



## schmitti81 (17. Februar 2010)

Das Tool muss man aber registrieren. Ist das überhaupt das Smart Sharpen oder hab ich da was verwechselt?
Gibt es davon auch eine freie Variante?
Vielen Dank schonmal.

Grüße
schmitti81


----------



## chmee (17. Februar 2010)

Smart Sharpen ist ab CS2 standardmäßig drin. Hier das PS-Tutorial dazu.

mfg chmee


----------



## schmitti81 (17. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank.
Ich hab die deutsche Version und deswegen den Filter nicht gefunden.
Heißt wohl auf deutsch "Selektiver Scharfzeichner".

Grüße
schmitti81


----------

